# Mtn.



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan


----------



## kathyt (Sep 18, 2013)

I love it R! I was going to tell you that you had some stuff to clone out, but that was just food on my laptop! Does the color version have pastel colors? Those are my favs.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow!  must be early morning for it to be still like that.  However, the little kid in me wants to throw a stone onto that perfect surface and make "my" mark in the form of a concentric set of rings...


----------



## cbarnard7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Really nice! I'd like to see it in color, though.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 18, 2013)

Epic shot, would also like to see a color version but still think the B+W is the winner


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2013)

Stellar!  Very A. Adams!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 18, 2013)

Totally awesome.  I love the fog in the trees too


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It's pretty plain in color. Since I've had 3 requests, here it is:




Mtn. Color by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## cbarnard7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Thanks everyone. It's pretty plain in color. Since I've had 3 requests, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, this is it! The blue's really pop and make the picture for me.


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the B&W better.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the color too. Add some pinks R.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 18, 2013)

Request line.  Rocks in the water mono - everything else color.  :mrgreen:


----------



## kathyt (Sep 18, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Request line.  Rocks in the water mono - everything else color.  :mrgreen:


Also, margarita with no salt on the rocks!


----------



## baturn (Sep 18, 2013)

I guess I'm alone here, but I think I would love the colour version with maybe a third of the rocks in the foreground cropped away. Not even 2 cents worth.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2013)

This one does nothing much for me. I can't tell if this is about a mountain (in which case why is the dang thing so small in the frame?) or a lake (in which case.. meh..) or some fog (again, why so small?)

There are many beautiful elements in here, but all the really good stuff seems to be quite small in the frame and quite far away, while the large/near/prominent stuff seems to be at best mildly interesting. I think there are several interesting and beautiful photographs within this frame, but that the frame as a whole falls a bit flat.


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2013)

Add Godzilla. Everything is better with Godzilla.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely, particularly the color one. THe blues make it for me


----------



## jenko (Sep 18, 2013)

The mountain is too high (no pun!) It's just squished way up in the top of the frame and I am wondering, why? Then I come to the conclusion that the sky itself must have been boring, ie cloudless. The water isn't interesting until it gets to the reflection, and the rocks actually take away from the scene because at first glance they look like scum on top of the water. Even though they are not scum, the impression is already made. So, I think you would have been better off with a non-dramatic sky, which would have drawn the eye straight to that mountain.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2013)

To me this image isn't about color, or pop, or anything like that. It's not about being attention-grabbing and in your face. It's quite the opposite of a lot of images that I make. Not a typical product of the leanings of today's landscape photography. Not to say that's good or bad. 

To me, this image is about 3 things. Mountain, Mountain Reflection, Rocks under the Lake. Not textbook rule of thirds, but pretty close. 

I don't like the color because the color isn't interesting to me. I'm more interested in the textures of the rock under the water. The rocks are very intentionally part of the photo. The detail in the trees far away are also interesting to me, and the contrast of the whites and blacks. 

But this image only serves what I like, maybe it does not have popular appeal. I'm okay with that, if that's the case.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 18, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> To me this image isn't about color, or pop, or anything like that. It's not about being attention-grabbing and in your face. It's quite the opposite of a lot of images that I make. Not a typical product of the leanings of today's landscape photography. Not to say that's good or bad.
> 
> To me, this image is about 3 things. Mountain, Mountain Reflection, Rocks under the Lake. Not textbook rule of thirds, but pretty close.
> 
> ...


The image, either way, has a very calming and tranquil effect. That is what I like about it the most.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The image, either way, has a very calming and tranquil effect. That is what I like about it the most.



Thanks kT


----------



## Jad (Sep 19, 2013)

I prefer the black and white. I feel you needed a little more sky over the mountains. I would crop off the sides a little and some off the bottom to make the mountains appear bigger. Nice image and I like what is going on in the foreground.


----------



## snerd (Sep 20, 2013)

By no means do I have a "discerning eye", but I really like the B&W. Can't tell you why though........... it just seems more appealing to me.


----------

